# Bras?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I mean... boobies? Hehe, sorry for the slang word. This subject is mainly intended for the females. My cousin, mom, and I were discussing bras and how there are strapless ones, ones with pads, ones that hold "them" in, and the ones my cousin bought in a different country (very fashionable and cute). Then I told them that I didn't really like padded bras, and realized I never liked bringing attention to that part of the anatomy (not that there's much there, you know). I was just wondering, do girls like padded bras, or wearing padded bras, or even bringing attention to that area of the body?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

By padded do you mean push-up or the entirely padded ones? I can't wear the padded ones, because they make me look like Ursula Utters from "A Dirty Shame." Push-up bras don't really bother me; I tend to not wear them, though. I don't think I've ever owned one. I like trying them on in store dressing rooms sometimes, but I don't wear revealing clothing, so it seems pointless to waste money on them. I found one that I love, but I doubt I'll purchase it, because who's gonna see it?
I've never liked bringing attention to that area, but I'm small and packing D cups, so the only way to hide them is to wear a garbage bag.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

No padding here. I started developing in the fifth grade and hated it. I wore a C cup by the time I was in sixth grade. I cannot tell you the pain and trauma that brought me. The name calling... I will never understand the obsession with boobs. I hate bra shopping and I have considered surgery to reduce my bra size. I would do anything to have a B cup.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

In a week I'm going to try to find a push up bra. :sigh None of the damn things fit me right, but I really want one...none of the cheap ones ever did anyway. So I'm gonna try Victoria's Secret. I've looked them up online and a few of them look like they might fit somebody with my body type...most of them are made right together so if you're built weird like me it's impossible to fit in them...but some of theirs look like they MIGHT work. I might have to spend 3 hours trying them on though. :um I hear good things about Frederick's but there aren't any of those stores anywhere near here, which pisses me off and I can't order online cause I have to try bras on before I buy them. And unlike most people with SA, I do like attention and I want cleavage. :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't like padded bras. I used to have to wear them because it seems like all the A cups have padding in them! :mum..or they're sports bras. I think padding looks obviously fake, and if you're trying to false advertise, go will a gel bra or somethin. 

Now I sort of almost fit into a B cup so I go with those. The only reason they fit me I think is because I have a wide chest with droopy boobs. Plus, I have some armpit fat I can stuff into them. I just like a regular bra with an underwire. The only reason I wear one is because otherwise I'd look more like a man with gynecomastia. 

My breasts grew very gradually over my childhood. There was no point when I realized "hey, i'm growing breasts." I guess about the time they started looking a little bit like breasts was when I was 12 years old. I went on a diet and lost some weight, so they got sort of "defined." Like I could see that some of it was breast tissue and not just fat. I never got any pain from them. In fact, to this day I can run without a bra just fine.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I am a surfboard. I've tried all sorts of push-up bras, but they've been worthless since there's so little to actually push up. And they leave quite a gap between the bra and the boob, so it's always quite obvious I'm wearing padding.... I guess if I had to pick a halfway effective one, it would be the gel bra. I also used to have these chicken cutlet-looking things that you stuff in your bra instead of tissues. Those worked OK if you absolutely have to have teh cleavage.

It makes me feel so unfeminine being this flat, and I feel like I can't wear most girly styles of shirts, or even plain fitted T-shirts. I always just stick to button-downs, logo T-shirts, hoodies, blazers, jean jackets etc... anything that hides the chest.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*

*sonya99 wrote:*



> I don't like padded bras. I used to have to wear them because it seems like all the A cups have padding in them!


I have noticed this too and it pisses me off. What?! I shouldn't be satisfied with what i have! I don't ever wear revealing clothes and have never worn any shirt that reveals anything more than my collar bones - so i just need and want a bra that supports me. I buy this particular one that has a minimal amount of padding and seems to be the only one that fits me just right.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

No padding for me either. I haven't been very successful at hiding my size so wearing a padded bra would be pointless. My sister however seems to love the things and has quite a few. Apparently there are women who do enjoy wearing them to bring attention to that particular area.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

emptybottle said:


> I am a surfboard. I've tried all sorts of push-up bras, but they've been worthless since there's so little to actually push up. And they leave quite a gap between the bra and the boob, so it's always quite obvious I'm wearing padding.... I guess if I had to pick a halfway effective one, it would be the gel bra. I also used to have these chicken cutlet-looking things that you stuff in your bra instead of tissues. Those worked OK if you absolutely have to have teh cleavage.
> 
> It makes me feel so unfeminine being this flat, and I feel like I can't wear most girly styles of shirts, or even plain fitted T-shirts. I always just stick to button-downs, logo T-shirts, hoodies, blazers, jean jackets etc... anything that hides the chest.


lol I'm like a surfboard too  I never go without a Wonderbra. They look fine to me or maybe I've just fooled myself into thinking so :/


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No padding for me. Don't need any help in that department (C cup, BTW)


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I had a few padded ones back in the day. I think you're supposed to hand wash them or something, because mine got all lumpy after a while. It's not cool when it looks like you have lumpy boobs!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I like padded bras. They make me look bigger in the upper chest, lol.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Question: is a bra necessary for a woman with A cup boobs? I'm trying to figure out how big an A is. I suppose they would begin to sag over time without a bra. I think I would be a "nearly A," which seems not to be used for support but rather self-esteem for developing girls and by transvestites perhaps.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't need one myself.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

SilentLoner said:


> No padding for me. Don't need any help in that department (C cup, BTW)


Lucky. I'm a nice B cup, but I always thought a C is perfect.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I think I had to start wearing a bra (underwire) in the 5th grade, so the idea of adding padding to what I've already got would be ridiculous. Not to mention I don't really want to draw that kind of attention to myself as it is.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

It bugs me that so many of the bras are padded now. The main thing is that padded cups don't stretch, so they don't fit as well and I get a little spillout effect. And I think the main reason they're padded is so that your nipples won't show, but I don't have a nipple problem anyway.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

mayblue said:


> It bugs me that so many of the bras are padded now. The main thing is that padded cups don't stretch, so they don't fit as well and I get a little spillout effect. And I think the main reason they're padded is so that your nipples won't show, but I don't have a nipple problem anyway.


I so don't have a nipple problem either...but i wish i did :sigh

Funny thing, when I was a kid, that's all i thought bras did--hide your nipples if they protrude or are pointy hehehe.

Well, bras are all about distorting nature anyway, with all the lifting and whatnot. Nowadays, people want a bra to make it look like they have perfect breasts--in addition of course to keeping em from flopping all over the place, which i imagine would be annoying. Plus, making your breasts acceptable for proffessional situations :roll. Remember bras from past decades? Like how in the 50's they were all pointy and made people look like they had robot breasts? hehe They seem ridiculous now, but it's pretty much the same thing nowadays. People want bras that make them look sexy and perky and youthful, but they don't want them to look _too_ sexy, so bras are made that hide your nipples, and some of the shape and movement as well.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> SilentLoner said:
> 
> 
> > No padding for me. Don't need any help in that department (C cup, BTW)
> ...


Not when you're boxing.

Ive always felt mine were on the large side for a C. Still, its good that they stopped growing when they did or I would have insisted on reduction surgery.


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Sheri said:


> I had a few padded ones back in the day. I think you're supposed to hand wash them or something, because mine got all lumpy after a while. It's not cool when it looks like you have lumpy boobs!


haha exactly.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


>


^^ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! :yes :clap


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I remember a particularly suave moment when making out with an ex, and I casually reached up the back of her shirt and undid her bra with one hand. It was a nice smooth motion and took less than a second. She asked me if I had been practicing. (no; but I told her I practiced with my mom.) :lol 

The point of my story is that bras should always allow easy access. :yes


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Inturmal said:


> She asked me if I had been practicing. (no; but I told her I practiced with my mom.) :lol


 :um What was her response to this?

edit: nvm, i thought it was serious for a sec :lol
and lol lonelyguy


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

emptybottle said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > She asked me if I had been practicing. (no; but I told her I practiced with my mom.) :lol
> ...


She laughed. We always joked around about stuff like that. If you can't laugh about sex stuff, then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Back in middle school i never used to wear a bra (i started developing at an early age) so when i was in gym class my boobs would always be bouncing around (i even think one of my teachers told me to wear a bra) and when i did wear a bra it was always a really thin sports bra so my nipples where always sticking out....they felt huge back then but now when i rest them on tables to get the stress off my back i wish i could go back to those simpler days....


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

ilikemyself said:


> Question: is a bra necessary for a woman with A cup boobs? I'm trying to figure out how big an A is. I suppose they would begin to sag over time without a bra. I think I would be a "nearly A," which seems not to be used for support but rather self-esteem for developing girls and by transvestites perhaps.


When I was an AA/A I never wore a bra(unless it was a gel bra to make me look like I actually had boobs) cause I didn't need one.



Lonelyguy said:


>


We aren't allowed to post pics in our bras on here.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't think bras help breasts sag less. In fact, bras make your ligaments and stuff holding up your breasts weaker.

What _does_ really accelerate sagging is breast feeding.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> I remember a particularly suave moment when making out with an ex, and I casually reached up the back of her shirt and undid her bra with one hand. It was a nice smooth motion and took less than a second. She asked me if I had been practicing. (no; but I told her I practiced with my mom.) :lol
> 
> The point of my story is that bras should always allow easy access. :yes


Yeah okay. When I am working out or need a good support bra I will be sure to worry about "EASY ACCESS". :roll Sorry, love, the "easy access" bra is for certain occasions only . Practicality wins out at some point.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> emptybottle said:
> 
> 
> > Inturmal said:
> ...


At least she laughed, I think I would've been creeped out.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Lonelyguy said:


>


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> At least she laughed, I think I would've been creeped out.


Yeah, she didn't care too much for the incest jokes. Especially when I brought up her mom and dad. :lol

Anyway, bras - I don't like underwires! It hurts my hand, and definitely does not allow easy access.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

If it hurts your hand, imagine how it hurts breasts. Underwires suck. I don't see how anyone could still wear that crap these days.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> Anyway, bras - I don't like underwires! It hurts my hand, and definitely does not allow easy access.


:fall


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

:kma


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Strange Religion said:


> If it hurts your hand, imagine how it hurts breasts. Underwires suck. I don't see how anyone could still wear that crap these days.


I've never even bothered with non-underwires. They just don't seem very supportive.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Drella said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > If it hurts your hand, imagine how it hurts breasts. Underwires suck. I don't see how anyone could still wear that crap these days.
> ...


:ditto

The underwire never hurts me, unless it's the rare occasion where I sleep with my bra on.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

opcorn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Perrap said:


> I actually wish they were a little smaller!


  :squeeze


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Perrap said:


> Sheri said:
> 
> 
> > Drella said:
> ...


Well it must be ok for you girls with big boobies. I don't need much support at all honestly. I do sometimes wonder what it's like to have a bigger chest. I wish I could give 'em a test drive or something and return 'em if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Strange Religion said:


> Perrap said:
> 
> 
> > Sheri said:
> ...


Well it must be ok for you girls with big boobies. I don't need much support at all honestly. I do sometimes wonder what it's like to have a bigger chest. I wish I could give 'em a test drive or something and return 'em if I'm not satisfied.[/quote:1c7c1]

Well I can tell you what its like to have a "bigger chest" and frankly its sucks. Do you get more attention? Sure, but not the kind you want at lleast in my experience. I have SA so I pretty much dont want attention at all.....

"Big Boobies" suck if you ask me.............I once again say I would do anything to be a B CUP.....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I see your point. I guess it would be a pain in the *** if you don't want that kind of attention.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

binh_nuoc said:


> I mean... boobies? Hehe, sorry for the slang word. This subject is mainly intended for the females. My cousin, mom, and I were discussing bras and how there are strapless ones, ones with pads, ones that hold "them" in, and the ones my cousin bought in a different country (very fashionable and cute). Then I told them that I didn't really like padded bras, and realized I never liked bringing attention to that part of the anatomy (not that there's much there, you know). I was just wondering, do girls like padded bras, or wearing padded bras, or even bringing attention to that area of the body?


Now I don't really like the push-up bras,and when I go to the store to buy a bra it seems like push-up is the only thing they have.Sometimes I buy them and just remove the padding..
I'm fine with that part of my body actually,and the padded ones seems to get uncomfortable after a while anyway.
Sometimes I can see who's wearing a push-up and not.It can look very unnatural..


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

none of the bras i buy fit me. maybe i'm just built differently from the average female. it's really really really hard to find one that fits perfectly. to be honest with you, i'm not even sure what size i am. i'm always too embarassed to ask to be measured


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Penny68 said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Perrap said:
> ...


Well I can tell you what its like to have a "bigger chest" and frankly its sucks. Do you get more attention? Sure, but not the kind you want at lleast in my experience. I have SA so I pretty much dont want attention at all.....

"Big Boobies" suck if you ask me.............I once again say I would do anything to be a B CUP.....[/quote:d9695] I've been much happier ever since mine were reduced. C is perfect. I've always hated the kind of attention anything bigger tends to generate. And the comfort is awesome in comparision to a bigger chest. Why women stuff themselves with implants is beyond me.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Bras?*



dez said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange Religion said:
> ...


Well I can tell you what its like to have a "bigger chest" and frankly its sucks. Do you get more attention? Sure, but not the kind you want at lleast in my experience. I have SA so I pretty much dont want attention at all.....

"Big Boobies" suck if you ask me.............I once again say I would do anything to be a B CUP.....[/quote:affd6] I've been much happier ever since mine were reduced. C is perfect. I've always hated the kind of attention anything bigger tends to generate. And the comfort is awesome in comparision to a bigger chest. Why women stuff themselves with implants is beyond me.[/quote:affd6]

Argh are you serious T-T being flat chested is a b*tch, but i guess there is the issue with having unwanted attention with bigger ones...still im sure most guys would rather not have flat chested girls T-T


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Bras?*



time4sugar said:


> Argh are you serious T-T being flat chested is a b*tch, but i guess there is the issue with having unwanted attention with bigger ones...still im sure most guys would rather not have flat chested girls T-T


 :agree


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Big tits are awesome. No girl should get a reduction IMO.

Except for this woman I saw on a TV show. They were massive to the extreme.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Bras?*



dez said:


> I've been much happier ever since mine were reduced. C is perfect. I've always hated the kind of attention anything bigger tends to generate. And the comfort is awesome in comparision to a bigger chest. Why women stuff themselves with implants is beyond me.


If I did get implants, I would get a full C. My B's are nice, but I just know a C would be perfect. I'm afraid of surgery anyway. It would be just my luck something goes wrong and I die from something so vein.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



time4sugar said:


> ]Argh are you serious T-T being flat chested is a b*tch, but i guess there is the issue with having unwanted attention with bigger ones...still im sure most guys would rather not have flat chested girls T-T


Agreed. In the event that I have sex someday, I want to have something under my bra and not sort of make the guy feel like a pedophile.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ilikemyself said:


> Big tits are awesome. No girl should get a reduction IMO.


I think that curing unbearable back pain is worth the reduction, regardless of anyone's preference.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Strange Religion said:


> If I did get implants, I would get a full C. My B's are nice, but I just know a C would be perfect. I'm afraid of surgery anyway. It would be just my luck something goes wrong and I die from something so vein.


It's rare for something to go wrong. I think. :b I have horrible luck and I was ok, didn't die during surgery...so everybody else should be ok too as long as they go to a good surgeon. :b



dez said:


> I've been much happier ever since mine were reduced. C is perfect. I've always hated the kind of attention anything bigger tends to generate. And the comfort is awesome in comparision to a bigger chest. Why women stuff themselves with implants is beyond me.


Because no woman wants to be flat. I'm sure you don't either since you're still a C cup. Unless somebody weighs like 80 lbs, then flat would look ok I guess.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You're all crazy! All squishies are fabulous regardless of size!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Bras?*



emptybottle said:


> time4sugar said:
> 
> 
> > ]Argh are you serious T-T being flat chested is a b*tch, but i guess there is the issue with having unwanted attention with bigger ones...still im sure most guys would rather not have flat chested girls T-T
> ...


:ditto Especially after I've deceived him with my wonderbra lol :hide

And I like the term 'squishies' btw :lol


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Nyx said:


> And I like the term 'squishies' btw :lol


 :lol 


Little Miss Scare-All said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > I've been much happier ever since mine were reduced. C is perfect. I've always hated the kind of attention anything bigger tends to generate. And the comfort is awesome in comparision to a bigger chest. Why women stuff themselves with implants is beyond me.
> ...


 I wouldn't mind being a B if it were proportionate to the rest of my body.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Strange Religion said:


> If I did get implants, I would get a full C. My B's are nice, but I just know a C would be perfect. I'm afraid of surgery anyway. It would be just my luck something goes wrong and I die from something so vein.


 It's more common these days so the odds of anything bad happening are slim. But I know what you mean, I was kind of iffy about doing anything myself.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Karla said:


> none of the bras i buy fit me. maybe i'm just built differently from the average female. it's really really really hard to find one that fits perfectly. to be honest with you, i'm not even sure what size i am. i'm always too embarassed to ask to be measured


I agree, it's hard to find the right ones that fit since I think my chest is more wide than narrow. The one I like covers more of the chest and the straps go to the side rather than in the middle, if that makes sense. I notice that if I wear certain bras, it can make them look all pointy and big..


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I recently bought my very first push up gel bra, and it basically gave me a cup size (I'm an A). 

One time I had an old bra with an underwire, but I guess it was too old, because the underwire burst out and was poking me yeouch!


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Because no woman wants to be flat.


Unless you happen to be a track runner in high school. Anything above an A flops around, and sports bras aren't always great at holding those little suckers down.

Breasts are meaningless to me. They bounce, they jiggle, and they sag. (Sorry, bras don't prevent sagging. Gravity will always come to conquer your boobies). They're nothing but these funny little bags of tissue, glands, and ducts that just hang off your chest like pinatas. The fascination with them is...peculiar, to say the least.


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

^ I agree...



> I don't think bras help breasts sag less. In fact, bras make your ligaments and stuff holding up your breasts weaker.


I am sooo glad to read this cuz I dont wear a bra when Im at home since the only other person here is my mom. And I have no idea how to buy bras, I buy these types that are padded just cuz everywhere i go all i see are either padded or the unpadded ones, but I dont like the unpadded ones cuz I dont like my nipples showing under my clothing...Im b/w a size a-b.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Maseur Shado said:


> Breasts are meaningless to me. They bounce, they jiggle, and they sag. (Sorry, bras don't prevent sagging. Gravity will always come to conquer your boobies). They're nothing but these funny little bags of tissue, glands, and ducts that just hang off your chest like pinatas. The fascination with them is...peculiar, to say the least.


Meh, you're totally missing the point.

Breasts!

They're good.

'nuff said.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Bras?*



person86 said:


> Maseur Shado said:
> 
> 
> > Breasts are meaningless to me. They bounce, they jiggle, and they sag. (Sorry, bras don't prevent sagging. Gravity will always come to conquer your boobies). They're nothing but these funny little bags of tissue, glands, and ducts that just hang off your chest like pinatas. The fascination with them is...peculiar, to say the least.
> ...


We like them because they are there.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



person86 said:


> Meh, you're totally missing the point.
> 
> Breasts!
> 
> ...


They're only good for you because you don't have them. Therefore, your opinion is meaningless, and does not apply to me.



Qolselanu said:


> We like them because they are there.


Well, that's the standard guy response. You like them because they are a simple mechanism involved in a simple act. (Sex isn't that complicated, when you come right down to it. Neither are breasts).


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Bras?*



emptybottle said:


> Agreed. In the event that I have sex someday, I want to have something under my bra and not sort of make the guy feel like a pedophile.


agreed, lets just face it, because the majority of guys nowadays like larger boobs the majority of girls are going to want bigger boobs and resort to implants. No girl wants to be flat chested lol, it crappy and doesn't make us feel very feminine....well at least thats how i feel.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Maseur Shado said:


> [quote="Little Miss Scare-All":47e48]Because no woman wants to be flat.


Unless you happen to be a track runner in high school. Anything above an A flops around, and sports bras aren't always great at holding those little suckers down.

Breasts are meaningless to me. They bounce, they jiggle, and they sag. (Sorry, bras don't prevent sagging. Gravity will always come to conquer your boobies). They're nothing but these funny little bags of tissue, glands, and ducts that just hang off your chest like pinatas. The fascination with them is...peculiar, to say the least.[/quote:47e48]

God created breasts for men's pleasure only, don't you get it? lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Bras?*



time4sugar said:


> the majority of guys nowadays like larger boobs


I don't think that's true. Most of the guys I've known are quite happy with small/avg sized boobs, and they don't like larger ones any more than smaller ones. I know I don't.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

yea i guess it just depends on the guy and what each one likes? so many differing opinions its hard to no what to think T-T
but i tend to think "generally" guys perfer larger boobs, but idk i guess we need more opinions from guys on this matter and i assume most guys like it when girls flaunt their assets?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Inturmal said:


> time4sugar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B's are best, but I really don't care. There are other things that matter much more to me in determining attractiveness.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I should really just stay out of this one..  :lol 

But I wanted to add that breast size makes no difference to me, and lots of other guys I know. 

Hopefully you ladies may breathe a little easier now.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Size isn't that important to me, and probably to a lot of guys. We tend to _notice_ bigger breasts more, but it's not necessarily because we prefer them.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow, this thread is hot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brassieres are for keeping the lady lumps in check. Guys in general are not supposed to know about these devices. They're....unmentionable :lol.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Brassieres are for keeping the lady lumps in check. Guys in general are not supposed to know about these devices. They're....unmentionable :lol.


That's why this thread is hot.


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

TX boy said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Brassieres are for keeping the lady lumps in check. Guys in general are not supposed to know about these devices. They're....unmentionable :lol.
> ...


 :twak


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bras are the equivalent of applying anti-aging cream on your face. you can do whatever you think will work but mother nature is still going to give you the middle finger.

i say we burn our bras and walk around with nothing but electric tape on our nipples!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Bras?*



Gumaro said:


> bras are the equivalent of applying anti-aging cream on your face. you can do whatever you think will work but mother nature is still going to give you the middle finger.
> 
> i say we burn our bras and walk around with nothing but electric tape on our nipples!!!!!!!!!!!


you have a bra  or are you speaking for the female population? im pretty sure bras are more comfortable than electric tape.......lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Bras?*



time4sugar said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > bras are the equivalent of applying anti-aging cream on your face. you can do whatever you think will work but mother nature is still going to give you the middle finger.
> ...


He doesn't have a *brA*; he has a *brO*!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol

whoops, i meant electrical tape. you know, that heavy black tape you use on electrical wires? there was a lesbian (or gay/lesbian, not sure which) parade on 2004 in southern california. some women were walking without a bra but had their nipples taped up. in cali, women can be shirtless as long as the nipple isnt shown. what a wonderful law!!!!


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------

